# Training a coonhound



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Just wondered if anyone can point me in the right direction with doing SAR or man tracking with my new lil english red tick coonhound. A new breed for me, I'm mainly used to GSDs but we'll give it a go with this little hound. 8) I'm actually excited about doing something knew and broadening my knowledge and having another venue to train. Does anyone have any knowledge about training a coonhound to track verses a GSD?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jay, my expierience with hunt terriers and tracking is to get them started way before they ever even look at a critter. Keeping them off of what comes natural will be the big challenge.
The first dog I taught FST was a border terrier that had already been hunted naturally for two years. He did a nice job of tracking....as long as he didn't cross a game track. Fox, ****, groundhog, possum.
I suspect that a working bred hound will present the same challenges.
Do lots of critter proofing separately from your tracking.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

jay--if you haven't, check the thread "red english coonhound" (or whatever--YOU know. there's a good link that connie posted to a guy that knows his stuff.... :wink:


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks, I read it. That was very interesting, I'm really looking forward to training him when he gets older. Just can't decide if I want him to be a biter or not. :?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

My choice for a biting hound would be a #1 Plot, #2 Redbone. 
One of my grandad's hounds was a brindle that, looking back, I'm now guessing was a Plot. 
Grandad had 4-5 hounds that were chained in the side yard. That brindle was chained to the front porch. 
We always called before going to grandad's.  :wink:


----------

